#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Any herbalists here?

## Tanemis

I'm wanting to plant a small herb garden that I can maintain on my apartment deck in the spring. Is anyone here an herbalist that has some helpful tips? What are the easiest herbs to grow / what is best to start with?

----------


## Sara D

You can go to Home Depot or Lowes and they have starter herb gardens, to grow in your home or in a window box. I grow Basil, Parsley, Chives, Rosemary, Mint, whatever I use in cooking is what I grow. I did not have good luck with lavender though.



Growing Herbs at Home

----------


## Tanemis

I got some good answers from the EM forum I'm gonna probably start with. Any other suggestions or tricks to the trade would be welcome though!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I would love to help you, but I have killed every plant I have tried to grow,  :Sad:

----------


## Tanemis

Its okay Zelda... I think I'll manage without your wisdom.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Yes it is best no one takes my advice on plants unless it is how to cook them.

----------


## Sara D

ZeldaFitz, you can buy herbs all ready grown at Home Depot and all you have to do is water them.

----------


## DarkRiver

> i have studied at home also, and of course i still do, must keep up. i was lucky enough to be able to obtain a degree. it does not diminish anyone who is self taught or has the knowledge passed down from generation to generation. i went to school and was lucky enough to study with the best here in the US. where i live now i am not allowed to practice so i make my concoctions for me, and my family.


I really don't see why almost everyone is against our practices.

----------


## Light

> I really don't see why almost everyone is against our practices.


I think things are changing it seems at least here in Australia and of course Scandinavia is big, on alternatives and holistic approaches...hopefully it will be everywhere soon..

----------


## daphnerose

I'm not a certified herbalist, but I grow herbs, and wildharvest alot of local herbs that are medicinally beneficial. How much space do you have? Are you looking for more indoor herbs or potted herbs or stuff you can put in the ground? 
daphnerose

----------


## Spencer455446

well Tylonol works for me. i would be interested in herblish but i haven't seen much on the forum.

----------


## Light

> it is the laws, as i was getting ready to take my test the damn laws changed, and now if i want to practice i have to go back for nutrition or psychology, so are the ways of the Federal Government.


That is sad, as the wisdom and knowledge will this way be lost. The laws are sadly often made by people who have little understanding of how things will work in practice, if things are changed.

----------


## Gemnus32

> You can go to Home Depot or Lowes and they have starter herb gardens, to grow in your home or in a window box. I grow Basil, Parsley, Chives, Rosemary, Mint, whatever I use in cooking is what I grow. I did not have good luck with lavender though.
> 
> 
> 
> Growing Herbs at Home


I would second those basic choices, and also add Sage and Lavender, which are not hard to grow. Make sure you transplant the seedlings into a planter or pot with plenty of space. Soil should should be moist but not soggy (check for molds.) When the herbs get leggy, trim them back and take the top off, and dry your cuttings. Southern light exposure is the best, but the herbs mentioned are not too fussy. All of those mentioned also have a number of different uses - including cooking.

----------


## Teofil

Hi all guys,
there is nice topic and amazing topic....

----------


## Jatismara

For limited space, pick herbs according to your need. If you want spices, grow what you need but cannot buy at supermarkets...or those too expensive. For example, I cannot find Dwale anywhere (I use it in cyst salve), so I grow it myself. Rosemary is expensive to buy here, so I got seed and now have it growing in lots of places around town.

----------


## Jatismara

I'm an ex spagyric herbalist and used to run 'Rare Seed Locators'. My advice would be to decide which herbs you cannot do without, but cannot buy at supermarket (or maybe just too pricey), and start there. I require Dwale, but cannot source it, so I grow it myself. Rosemary I use alot, but its pricey at stores, so I got some seed and spread it around the area...it now grows wild at many places, and so I get it for free.

----------

